# Learn Languages



## mikinsmith (Jun 1, 2010)

What are the opportunities are there to learn different languages in Australia.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

mikinsmith said:


> What are the opportunities are there to learn different languages in Australia.


There are various languages taught in secondary schools and you could always enquire about enrolling at a secondary school just for a language class.
Alternately, you will find TAFE colleges probably run a few language courses, varying with different locations.
And then there could also be some Universities that run language courses too.


----------



## mikinsmith (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I will surly enroll myself for a language course at a secondary school.


----------



## angelinacarlos (Aug 10, 2010)

iam agree with Wanderer
yeah There are various languages taught in secondary schools in Australia


----------

